# Question for N.County San Diego riders



## Roadnoob (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi all. 

Been browsing the site for awhile and finally decided to post something. I was planning to take my car in to a shop in N. Escondido and was planning to ride back down to Scripps Ranch (only 17 mi says Mapquest). The only hitch is that there is no bike connector from Via De La Valle (North County Fair) to Pomerado Rd (unless I go on I-15). Other than going to Del Dios Highway, does anybody else know of any other routes to Pomerado?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mtdbike (Aug 10, 2005)

Try going over the Interstate bridge it's very short to worry about or go east on San Pasqual road to HWY 78, right on Bandy Canyon road, right on Highland Valley road head back west to Pomerado road. Another shorther route is some off roading on the mule trail.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

mtdbike said:


> Try going over the Interstate bridge it's very short to worry about or go east on San Pasqual road to HWY 78, right on Bandy Canyon road, right on Highland Valley road head back west to Pomerado road. Another shorther route is some off roading on the mule trail.


What he said. I ride across the Lake Hodges bridge fairly frequently with no issues. Bikes are legal there, and up to Centre City Pkwy.

Ditto with Sorrento Valley up to Genesee on the 5.

The ride out San Pasqual is less friendly than actually riding over the darn bridge... Lots of people in a hurry to get to Ramona and parts East that'll run you over to get home that much sooner... Highland Valley is a blast going downhill! Just be careful of the sharp corners towards the bottom of the hill.

Oh, if you've got a cross bike you can go around the lake eastwards by going to the park-n-ride off Bear Valley Pkwy and riding east to the far end of the lake, then looping around on the flat section of Highland Valley. Follow the hiking trail and turn Right when you hit the gate next to the road. If there's no foot traffic, you can haul arse 'cause the dirt's smooth in most places.

Hth,

M


----------

